# [Risolto] fbcondecor informative message

## gutter

Qualcuno ha capito come eliminare questo messaggio?

```
giskard conf.d # /etc/init.d/fbcondecor restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Setting framebuffer console images ...

No silent picture specified in the theme.

No silent picture specified in the theme.

No silent picture specified in the theme.

No silent picture specified in the theme.

No silent picture specified in the theme.

No silent picture specified in the theme.

No silent picture specified in the theme.

No silent picture specified in the theme.

No silent picture specified in the theme.

No silent picture specified in the theme.                                 [ ok ]

```

Naturalmente mi riferisco a:

```
No silent picture specified in the theme.
```

Aggiungo che uso solo uno splash verbose.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

modificare l'init ?

----------

## gutter

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> modificare l'init ?

 

Speravo in qualche parametro di configurazione prima di passare alla modifica dell'init script.

----------

## djinnZ

sbaglio o era proprio nella guida degli init che c'era scritto di arrangiarsi e consultare il codice?

----------

## gutter

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> sbaglio o era proprio nella guida degli init che c'era scritto di arrangiarsi e consultare il codice?

 

Forse non mi sono spiegato   :Razz:  :

Quale parte della frase:

```
... parametro di configurazione ...
```

non è chiara   :Wink:  ?

Alla modifica dell'init script ci arrivo  :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

era il solito sarcasmo gratuito.

In ogni caso... un link tra verbose e silent alla stessa immagine? Tranne esaminare l'init in oggetto che al momento non ho alla ricerca di un parametro non documentato.

----------

## gutter

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> In ogni caso... un link tra verbose e silent alla stessa immagine? 

 

A questo non avevo pensato   :Very Happy:  . 

Provato ma non funziona.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Scusa puoi postare la riga di parametri che passi al boot e il file di conf del tuo splashscreen ?

----------

## gutter

L'append line del kernel è:

```
append="video=vesafb:ywrap,1024x768-24 splash=verbose,theme:default CONSOLE=/dev/vc/1"
```

I file di conf:

```

cat /etc/conf.d/fbcondecor | grep -v "^#" 

FBCONDECOR_TTYS="1 2 3 4 5 6 8 9 10 11 12"

```

```

gutter@giskard ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/splash | grep -v "^#" 

SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="yes"

SPLASH_EFFECTS="fadein,fadeout"

```

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

No scusa mi sono spiegato male, intendevo il file di configurazione del tema del tuo splash  (il .cfg in /etc/splash/tema/ o qualcosa del genere)

----------

## gutter

```
bgcolor=0

tx=25

ty=28

tw=974

th=722

pic=/etc/splash/default/images/verbose-1024x768.jpg

box noover 20 20 1004 750 #000000C8

```

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

prova ad aggiungere questa linea :

```

silentpic=/etc/splash/default/images/verbose-1024x768.jpg

```

----------

## gutter

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> prova ad aggiungere questa linea :
> 
> ```
> 
> silentpic=/etc/splash/default/images/verbose-1024x768.jpg
> ...

 

Funziona   :Very Happy: 

----------

